# why are romanian dogs in uk rescues?



## Molly'sMama (12 January 2013)

sorry,not flaming..just on the oldies club rescue,saw a large amount of dogs they had rescued from romania? 
is this a new thing? or have people always done it? 
Never heard of it before,..thought UK had enough rescues of our own ... sorry,is this controversial ?: L 

MM.


----------



## webble (12 January 2013)

Why not they need rescuing and homes too and sadly they stand more chance of getting one here  The real question should be why do people in the UK keep breeding dogs


----------



## windand rain (12 January 2013)

Because it is fashionable to ignore the home grown variety for something more exotic.
I can think of no good reason why not except for the fact that there are too many dogs in rescue here already without bringing more from Romania and Ireland.
Breeders and fashionable expensive crosses like cockerpoos and labradoodles and all the other so call designer dogs are all to blame for the huge dog problem. It will be teacup dogs next appearing in rescue
Of course finacial problems have also added to the pressure and the disposable society we live in
Romanian dogs have very little chance of a good home and the regime can be very brutal hence people find them pulling even more at their heart strings


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 January 2013)

Let's play Romanian Rescue Bingo.

"dogs get beheaded by rusty butter knives in Romania"
(And dogs get drowned, stabbed, hanged, burned and dragged by cars in the UK. I can provide links if you want.)

"there are no cute dogs in rescue, only staffies"
(Ballcocks)

Rescues won't allow me a dog
(Then check more than one or two or look for a private rehome rather than spend £££ transporting a street dog and expecting it to assimilate perfectly into single-dogdom in a domestic pet setting)

And my favourite, if you don't support Romanian dog rescue, then you don't love dogs.

I notice a lot seem to be going missing because understandably they freak the hell out and try to get the hell out of dodge after getting plucked from the street and transported hundreds of miles to totally alien territory.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 January 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			Let's play Romanian Rescue Bingo.

"dogs get beheaded by rusty butter knives in Romania"
(And dogs get drowned, stabbed, hanged, burned and dragged by cars in the UK. I can provide links if you want.)

"there are no cute dogs in rescue, only staffies"
(Ballcocks)

Rescues won't allow me a dog
(Then check more than one or two or look for a private rehome rather than spend £££ transporting a street dog and expecting it to assimilate perfectly into single-dogdom in a domestic pet setting)

And my favourite, if you don't support Romanian dog rescue, then you don't love dogs.
Please, please, if anyone intends on writing that, I'll save you the job by telling you to bore off 

Click to expand...

Totally agree. I was told someone got a chi x from Romania cos there aren't any in the UK rescues. I provide her with a list of types from my local rescue: one staffie, the rest very diverse. 

It's a bit like this (I think). My matebhad her window open on the passenger side in my car. She then turned on the air con so I closed the window. She asked why and another mate in the car said 'Because you can't air condition the whole world'.


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 January 2013)

I understand they have a horrendous life in Romania but Ive long argued the money would be better spent on spaying,neutering and educating the general public. Just think a lot more dogs could be saved that way, shelters could be built and supported by donations.


----------



## Molly'sMama (12 January 2013)

Ive long argued the money would be better spent on spaying,neutering and educating the general public. Just think a lot more dogs could be saved that way,
		
Click to expand...

that was my original thoughts,it sounds very costly,shipping a dog over? 

this will sound ridiculously ignorant but are there NO  rescues in romania? I would rather donate to them than transport one or two dogs ever


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 January 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			It's a bit like this (I think). My mate had her window open on the passenger side in my car. She then turned on the air con so I closed the window. She asked why and another mate in the car said 'Because you can't air condition the whole world'.
		
Click to expand...

Totally OT but anyone who touches anything in my car without asking, (In which case, I'll do it) gets their fingers broken


----------



## CL66 (12 January 2013)

So is it the new owner who pays to ship the dog over from abroad, or the rescue?


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 January 2013)

Th new owners pay anything between £200-£300, I think S4sugar broke it down in another post as it dosnt actually cost that much to come over here.


----------



## s4sugar (13 January 2013)

CL66 said:



			So is it the new owner who pays to ship the dog over from abroad, or the rescue?
		
Click to expand...

It depends and in fact the rescues that ship in and then find an owner are probably breaking the law as is the transporter. It is usually the carrier that is making money out of this.

I totally agree that money could be put to much better use than supporting mass production of dogs. Some of the dogs brought in are ones that would end up pts in pounds here as unadoptable and agree with CaveCanem that they are unsuited to the life that awaits them.

How many of the people picking a dog from a photo would get a dog with no evidence of house training from a UK pound?


----------



## CL66 (13 January 2013)

Thanks, I'd not really heard about rescues being shipped in and when a friend mentioned it to me I cynically wondered who was making a profit!


----------



## Copperpot (13 January 2013)

Staffies not cute :0 shocking statement


----------



## piebaldsparkle (13 January 2013)

Extra kudos for adopting a Romanian dog (apparently).

A quick google search shows a selection that have been lost!

Some get lost here by their new owner (probably largely due to insufficient home checks/dog assessments).

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog-blog.php?dogId=44471
http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog-blog.php?dogId=46857
http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog-blog.php?dogId=44107

Some get lost in transit!
http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog-blog.php?dogId=41494
http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog-blog.php?dogId=38771
http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog-blog.php?dogId=39934



Scary eh?


----------



## s4sugar (14 January 2013)

Richie said:



			.

The dog shelters are overfull with dogs needing homes.
I spoke to one last week who had received 28 dumped dogs since Christmas.

Something needs to be done to stop the creation of all these unwanted dogs. It isn't fair that they are allowed to breed and then dog rescues are left to deal with the problem.
		
Click to expand...

For a start we can sort out the problems here without adding more dogs. No problem if people want to go and help in Romania but for each dog that comes here that is one more not adopted from the UK pounds.


----------



## Richie (14 January 2013)

I don't think that the "foreign dogs stealing our stray dog's homes" complaint is fair as there are huge amounts of uk strays and very few being imported.

I think that the problem of rammed-full uk dog rescues was caused by non animal-loving people breeding so-called 'status-dogs'.
The idiots who bred these dogs were often poorly educated in canine welfare and the puppies were hawked around pubs, carboot sales, and markets and bought by people who are not suitable dog owners.

Pitbull types and Staffies etc are normally lovely dogs (when raised properly) but they are often trained to be aggressive and the type of people who breed and buy these dogs are the same people who dump them. Irresponsible!

Puppy farms are also not helping the stray population as I don't think they are doing anything positive. The government should put massive restrictions and regulations on puppy farms to put them out of business.

I don't have a problem with responsible breeders who aren't in it for the money. These are often family pets and the sale of the dogs is not the primary reason for breeding....it is to maintain the population of a particular breed and the family have a waiting list of family and friends wanting a particular type of puppy who they will love for life.

Maybe compulsory chipping and bringing back the dog licence would be a good way of preventing all these poor unwanted dogs?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (14 January 2013)

Richie said:



			I don't think that the "foreign dogs stealing our stray dog's homes" complaint is fair as there are huge amounts of uk strays and very few being imported.
		
Click to expand...

Well they don't help, and the money it costs to import sure could be put to much more effective use if used to educate/neuter and build better shelters.  Plus there is little or no back for the dogs brought over, so where do they end up when it goes wrong??  UK rescue centers is where! 

Also most I have seen do NOT home check or adequately assess/match the dogs they bring over, so the poor dogs, go out of the frying pan and into the fire.



Richie said:



			I think that the problem of rammed-full uk dog rescues was caused by non animal-loving people breeding so-called 'status-dogs'.
		
Click to expand...

Not all dogs in UK rescues are 'status dogs' - look at the post CAYLA posted a while back of some of the rescues that she rehomed last year, the vast majority were not staffs!


----------



## CorvusCorax (15 January 2013)

Richie said:



			They refer to it is "Hell" for dogs.
Dogs are driven into for fun and found hanging from trees.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.newsletter.co.uk/news/he...ily-dog-is-found-hanged-in-limavady-1-4376578

http://www.thisissomerset.co.uk/Dog...te-cruel-act/story-17747569-detail/story.html

I can link more. If you want. We can play the 'cruelty Olympics' all day. Scumbags are everywhere.

The rescue near me is actually full of cute puppies. 

*"Maybe compulsory chipping and bringing back the dog licence would be a good way of preventing all these poor unwanted dogs?"*

We've always had the license and microchipping was made compulsory last year. We've always microchipped and tattooed voluntarily. Can't see how it is helping to be honest as only the responsible are doing it.


----------



## Kaylum (15 January 2013)

get everything microchipped with the original breeder as well I say.  That will stop many dogs being bred.  Make it law.


----------



## s4sugar (15 January 2013)

How about make it illegal to buy or sell any dog without documentation?
Microchip, registration or certificate from a listed rescue as a start. Stop the outlet for illbred, stolen, puppy farmed or discarded pets.

A high proportion of dogs in rescue are there because the owners didn't plan ahead -the dog stops being a puppy and isn't the fully trained adult they thought came along automatically.  The people adopting imported rescues, apart from supporting an illegal trade and hopefully the loopholes are soon to be plugged, are in the main, inexperienced dog owners who want a fluffy feeling & believe all they read online.


----------



## CorvusCorax (15 January 2013)

From a council pound near me. These dogs have seven days to live, will be PTS if not reclaimed or rehomed, and cost about £20.

Black Lab. Male. 14 months. Unwanted pet.

Choc Lab. Male. Under 1 year. Unwanted pet

Collie Choc Lab cross. Female. Unwanted pet

Collie. Male. Stray

Rottie Collie cross. Approx 6 months. Female

Small Terrier cross. Female. 6 months
(looks like a Chi)

Small Terrier cross. Male. Approx 1 year
(looks like a Chi)

Staffy. Female. Stray

Wire haired Jack Russell cross. Stray

Wire haired Terrier cross. Stray
(Looks like a Pat)

All look cute, and scared.

But hey, yeah, go to Romania, it's your money.


----------



## Molly'sMama (15 January 2013)

Ah my goodness thats so sad  
I think part of it maybe people can then say 'i rescued a dog and its from romania and its had such a bad life',oh you bought a puppy? tut tut. ' 
do you think? 

I agree people dont have to look far to find cruelty here ,a town near to me,the other day a staffie was found, throat cut and microchip cut out.
Horrible stuff. :L


----------



## Copperpot (15 January 2013)

I heard about that too Molly's Mama only 10 mins down road from me.


----------



## Bearsmum (15 January 2013)

Interesting, but looking at Hillsides website they have ten Romanian strays up for adoption and over 55 already adopted - I'd say that was quite a number of dogs being imported and is having an impact on the nunmber of UK dogs rehomed. This from just one rescue centre in Norfolk, I'd love to know the UK total number of imports.

I have no problem with helping these poor animals but that does not include bringing them back here.

JD


----------



## Pendlehog (17 January 2013)

This perpetual myth of "the pounds are full of staffys/no small dogs/no young dogs"  is really starting to annoy me.  UK rescues are NOT full of aggressive "status" dogs dumped by chavs - they are actually full of perfectly nice family pets that people have been too damn lazy and selfish to bother with.  These people are not the dregs of society either, lots of them paid damn good money for dogs, often from puppy mills, then decided it was "acceptable" to ship them off to rescue because hey, that's what rescue's for right?

Tomorrow at work I'll be taking a few photos to keep on hand to prove the point to people.  Perhaps I will photograph the jackapoo thats less than 12 months old, or maybe the beautiful 14 month old black lab or handsome rough collie.  Or how about that pretty pomeranian we have in, or the cavaliers or the toy poodle or the cocker?  Oh wait.. we dont HAVE small, cute or purebred dogs in UK rescue.. right?

Dogs are facing the needle here every day, every pound and rescue I know is full to overflowing and yet the romanian dogs just keep on coming.. We need to get our own house in order first.


----------



## 2Greys (17 January 2013)

I quite fancy a spanish podenco or galgo in future, i don't have an issue with others adopting from overseas or buying a pup rather than rescue its all personal choice. Though good to look into how the rescue operate & what back up there is. Do think some dogs that are old or have health issues would perhaps be better pts than transporting all that way to totally new environmentMany of the spanish sighthound rescue did rehome here prior to


----------



## 2Greys (17 January 2013)

oops stupid phone!
prior to pet passport changes & adoption fee wasn't much more than uk but would had more costs


----------



## Dobiegirl (17 January 2013)

http://www.dogsblog.com/



Check out Blue, now who the hell decided bringing in a blind dog was a good idea and his owner is now giving him up due to a relationship break-down.


----------



## Pendlehog (17 January 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			Check out Blue, now who the hell decided bringing in a blind dog was a good idea and his owner is now giving him up due to a relationship break-down.

Click to expand...

Grrrr.. His write up raises a few red flags for me tbh. Poor mite hardly stands a chance.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 January 2013)

Extra kudos for taking a foreign and that doubles if it is disabled!

If it ends up in UK rescue as no back-up is offered, it just mean one of those 'status dogs' (which is all UK rescues have) will get the blue juice................oh no wait if will be that cute, young, healthy, ex-family pet that gets it! 

Oh well Kudos wins (or so it seems)


----------

